# Shower screen after pulling a shot



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi all.

Wondering what others do to their shower screens after pulling a shot. I'm in the habit of a quick flush of water (used to rinse the portafilter too), but then I also tend to give the group screen a quick wipe with the bar towel. Does anybody else wipe as well as flush, if I'm honest I don't see many pro baristas do that (nor flush out the portafilter for that matter). Just curious what others do.

Thanks

*Steve*


----------



## Bolta (May 11, 2014)

Flushing and wiping the screen will not clean the fines that get to the back of the screen. Remove the screen and clean it separately.


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Bolta said:


> Remove the screen and clean it separately.


I understand that, Bolta, but that's a maintenance thing, not something anybody would do after every shot.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Yes every shot.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Quick flush of water after every shot.

Water spray and longer flush at end of day.

Espazzola group cleaner once a week.

Remove screen and thorough clean once a month.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I remove the screen maybe every 3 days


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I use an Espazola thing nearly all the time as coffee gets everywhere. backflush every few days or so. Took the showerscreen out yesterday and it's clean as a whistle.


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks all. Never heard of the Espazola but will spring for one I think. I assume that it will fit in the Heavenly E61 group?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Steve_S_T said:


> Thanks all. Never heard of the Espazola but will spring for one I think. I assume that it will fit in the Heavenly E61 group?


Should do, they are useful tools and work really well - but if you have a machine you can back flush you will still need to do that.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

So do the Pallo brush, which are a fraction of the cost and lasts 50 times longer.


----------

